# BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knob



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​

Not only does our new billet, heavyweight shift knob look great inside your car, but it also adds a bit of function and performance as well. With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster. Utilizing a modular threaded insert design this shift knob is compatible with nearly any application.

Weighing in at approximately 250 grams the added inertial mass makes shifting effort substantially less while speeding up the process at the same time.


​

For MK1/MK2/MK3 VW vehicles and Audi MK1 TT/B5, no set screws are required; you simply thread the knob on in seconds. For the newer vehicles, including MK4/MK5/MK6 VW vehicles and B6/B7/B8/MK2 TT Audi vehicles, we provide an adapter that perfectly matches the shift rod to ensure a precise and secure fit using the three large set screws. Other “universal” shift knobs have too much slop in the diameter causing them to come loose over a short time. Our billet shift knob is engineered for a secure and lasting installation!


*Includes:*

One heavy weight shift knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for vehicles without threaded selector shaft
Three set screws
Allen key for set screws




_*Shift boot not included. Used for illustrative purposes only._


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Also available in *Air Leather*!

​


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks very nice. Can you confirm that this fits on a TTRS? Can I reuse the OEM shift boot?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

as350 said:


> That looks very nice. Can you confirm that this fits on a TTRS? Can I reuse the OEM shift boot?


Yes, it will fit the TTRS. The OE shift boot is reused with our shift knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Pete, do you have install instructions? Does the OEM shift knob unscrew or do I have to pull the center console to get to it from underneath?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

as350 said:


> Pete, do you have install instructions? Does the OEM shift knob unscrew or do I have to pull the center console to get to it from underneath?


Given the universal nature of the shift knob, we have no provided instructions for installation.
Best thing to do is search for a 'shift knob DIY' on the forums, or refer to a Bentley or other manual to see how your stock knob disassembles.

The OE does not screw onto MK2 TTs; it uses a band clamp to stay attached to the selector shaft.
Our heavy weight shift knob uses an adapter with three set screws to stay in place and a band clamp is provided to attach the shift boot to the bottom of the adapter.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Pete. Once I got going, it all was pretty straight forward.

Sorry for the crappy phone pic:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

as350 said:


> Thanks Pete. Once I got going, it all was pretty straight forward.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy phone pic:


Looks good. What did you have to do to swap the knobs?


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Looks good. What did you have to do to swap the knobs?


I had to remove the center console cover to get to a clamp under the shift boot that holds the shift knob assembly together. Once the clamp was removed, the shift knob came out and this new shifter was installed. It took a little bit of work to get the leather shift boot to position correctly on the new clamp and the supplied shifter base, but once this was all sorted the reassembly was pretty simple as well.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

as350 said:


> I had to remove the center console cover to get to a clamp under the shift boot that holds the shift knob assembly together. Once the clamp was removed, the shift knob came out and this new shifter was installed. It took a little bit of work to get the leather shift boot to position correctly on the new clamp and the supplied shifter base, but once this was all sorted the reassembly was pretty simple as well.


How well does the knob match the (fake) center console aluminum trim?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

as350 said:


> Thanks Pete. Once I got going, it all was pretty straight forward.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy phone pic:
> 
> ic:


Looks good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> How well does the knob match the (fake) center console aluminum trim?


John, 
I'll get some better pictures this afternoon and post them. The feel is much improved, just like the Raffi knob on the mk1.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is another picture. I've come to the realization that photographing this aluminum shift know is nearly impossible... After taking over 40 pictures, only 2 came out in focus. 

It is a little bit more polished and shiny than the center console fake aluminum. But despite not matching a 100%, it fits well with the overall design of the interior. More importantly, it's additional mass compared to the OEM shifter gives it much more purpose and finality when shifting gears.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

as350 said:


> Here is another picture. I've come to the realization that photographing this aluminum shift know is nearly impossible... After taking over 40 pictures, only 2 came out in focus.


Thanks for the pic! It can be very difficult to capture the differences in tone and grain in metals like this. I have no doubt the knob itself is very high quality, everything I've purchased from BFI in the past has been excellent. I think I will add one to my wish list as I've been looking for a replacement for the Raffi knob I had in the mk1, this seems like it will do the trick nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Air Leather* shift knob installed onto *sachin6*'s Golf R:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Does your leather knob come in the same color that is used in the TTRS interior? It's more of a charcoal than jet black.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Does your leather knob come in the same color that is used in the TTRS interior? It's more of a charcoal than jet black.


The leather part? It's black.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The leather part? It's black.


Yes, I know!:laugh: There are many shades of black. I'm asking if the leather part only comes in one shade of black. The pics would suggest it is much blacker than the black used in the TTRS interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Yes, I know!:laugh: There are many shades of black. I'm asking if the leather part only comes in one shade of black. The pics would suggest it is much blacker than the black used in the TTRS interior.


I thought maybe your monitor's color settings were outta wack. :lol:

It's simply just black. We weren't trying to match any particular interior color since these knobs fit all MK1->MK6 / B5->B8 vehicles.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Shift Pattern Coins Now Available!* Click images below to be redirected to our webstore.



​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's mine after the install. The leather and aluminum match the OEM counterparts really well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Here's mine after the install. The leather and aluminum match the OEM counterparts really well.
> 
> ic:
> 
> ...


Looks *great* in your MK2 TT! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks *great* in your MK2 TT! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, Pete, it is a nice addition! I love the feel of the flat top much better than I thought I would. The weight is nice too and combined with the shift bushings I replaced has made the feel supper crisp. Happy camper here! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@dsboard_ride's Golf R is even better with our GS2 Air Leather shift knob!


----------



## adamRS (Apr 21, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting mine so i can put it and the bushings in together!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

adamRS said:


> Anxiously awaiting mine so i can put it and the bushings in together!


Easy jobs to do with tunes and a beer! No stress.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Two potential GS2 shift knob color combinations. What does everyone think?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@nkeppol is ready to install our GS2 Air Leather shift knob into his B5 S4. Who's next?!


----------

